# Off to the Mecca ~ The ultimate trip and journal!



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

After booking it around 6 months ago, the time has come!!!

We fly out tomorrow morning from Heathrow at 10.30am and arrive in L.A. around 2pm US time, just in time for a workout at Venice Golds.

After 3 days in the Venice Beach area we are driving down to Vegas for 7 days to take in the Mr O as well as lots of other sight seeing and general hedonism. :thumbup1:

Both Nic and I are SO excited about the trip, we have been like kids the last few days and its been a great excuse for Nic to spend loads of money on new outfits. I have done well too with 10 pairs of sports socks and some boxers from George at ASDA....Oh yeah, I'm a lucky man!!

The suit cases are nearly packed and we head to our friends tonight to get even more excited before all making our way to the airport tomorrow.

Dont worry I will be thinking of you all:beer:

Good luck to everyone dieting and no cheating whilst I am away.

I'm taking my laptop so I will be keeping a log of what I have done and who I have bumped into as well as the all important Olympia pre judging and finals of both the 202 and the Open.

From my 4th row seat I will have all the action up close and personal, as it happens. :rockon:

J


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Enjoy James... I'm jealous! Hope you post some pics of the day as it happens.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Enjoy James... I'm jealous! Hope you post some pics of the day as it happens.


I have my camera at the ready my friend.

J


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would say you were lucky but I imagine you have paid a million sets of heavy work to get there, you are the only person I know that buy clothes to go to the USA, most people fill there bags before they come home levi,Ralph Lauren,ect..


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Take your time to see Venice Beach, James. I lived there for a while - it really is the most extraordinary place!

Apart from the famous gyms, weight pit and roller-way, it originally had a chain-driven gondola system round its lagoons! :laugh:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Have a great time mate! Lots of photos


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Have fun you lucky git :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Have an amazing time hun, sooo jealous!!! xxx


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dam james you lucky sod, im going next year for sure im already saving for it  .

have fun


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

freddee said:


> I would say you were lucky but I imagine you have paid a million sets of heavy work to get there, you are the only person I know that buy clothes to go to the USA, most people fill there bags before they come home levi,Ralph Lauren,ect..


Hit the nail on the head. When I travel to Vegas the only items I take are clothes on my back and a pair of clean underwear.

Dirt cheap shopping.

Have fun mate.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Take lots of pics to post when you get back!

Have a good one.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i am green with envey mate i have been twice its fookin wicked


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

YOU JAMMY TW*T !!

Have a great time mate......jealous as fu*k !


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Have a good time Bossman.....be speaking to you mid week!!

Keep it lean mind!!!

G


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Was there this time last year, you're gonna love it mate...:cool:
































































Sorry, couldn't resist posting a few holiday pics... :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

have a great time James,god i'm jealous!! cant wait to read the updates


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Have a wicked time james  x


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

its nice and hot there too my mate came back from vegas yesterday 40degrees for last 2 week

Have a good time and enjoy!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Morning guys and girls.

We have now arrived at terminal 1 at Heathrow and we are ready to rock and roll. Rob cooked food for us all last night; home made lasagne, homemade bread and chips. Never sweated so much in my life last night. Was it just me or was it hot last night?

We now have an 11 hour flight to look forward to and we land at around 2pm US time which is around 10pm here.

We are all really excited and managed to wangle extra leg room, even tho we are all about 5' tall!!

Great pics above and once there I'll be uploading daily.

J


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Good luck and enjoy mate.

:thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Have a great one James, I'll be off to vegas to see the show on Thurs morning!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol love that road sign ^^


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Very jealous!! Enjoy it mate


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi mate you missing me sitting next to you on the plane pal snoring my head off anyway you have good time pal say hi to lee paul neil and flex from me and all the best and gloves are off mate its time to finish this year off with my title back


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

So we arrived in the hotel yesterday afternoon around 4pm after collecting what can only be described as an awesome SUV from the hire car place. Its a Ford Flex (very apt name) and is great to drive.

We had some dinner last night over looking the harbour here and it was beautiful and the food was great; chicken, sirloin and shrimp!!

We managed to go check out Golds last night and also walked along to the Firehouse and Max muscle store just to check out where they all were ready for our session today. I thought I'd be cheeky and see if IFBB pros get a discount and she said 'it's free!!!' Game on!

I haven't slept great but feel ready to go even though its only 5am here at the moment.

Here's a coupe of pics from the airport, nothing exciting, those come today at 'The Mecca'


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

see u there im setting of thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CANT WAIT!!


----------



## Doug1975 (Nov 24, 2008)

have a wicked time at the O and enjoy vegas, fashion show mall for shopping and planet hollywood miracle mile. enjoy my friend, well jealous.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Good pics James keep em coming. :thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Had a great day today. After sleeping for about 3 hours last night and waking at 2am to have some breakfast, we managed to get ourselves off to Golds at around 9am. After training we sat down and had a good chat with Will Harris; funny, cool guy and has got a lot of opinions about the sport.

We hit quads really hard, then chilled out at The Firehouse (where we met and chatted with the man who starred in and made 'Bigger, Faster, Stronger') and then at the Max Muscle store where Jays partner sat us down and showed us some pics of Jay at 2 weeks out. OMG!!! I dont show a lot of love for Cutler BUT I did say that either Culter comes back and wins it easy or is out of the top 5. By the look of the pics, noone is gonna beat him!

After spending quite a bit in there I then decided to drive us into Beverley Hills and also Hollywood, so the girls could do some shopping:whistling:

Anyway the pics below are all from today (yesterday at home)

Enjoy


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Good little journal and pics mate,, intersting what you said about jay i hope he does take back the title,,

Have a great time mate, bet your loving it


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope Jay comes back and wins his third title then retires and lets the new guard take over. If he gets in condition (which he seems to have been struggling with the last couple of years) he's still got an O in him.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for doing this James , it's a great read and loving the pictures.

Did training at Golds live up to your expectations ?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Im all for Kai Greene ..... true character


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what was it like training at golds? bet theres some huge guys over there!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like your having a great time MrL


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Excellent write up so far, will be glued to this thread!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok didnt read thred but why would some one start a post about going to bingo? (Off to the Mecca) i have never bin but i wouldnt start a thred called off to the gala. any way let us know how you get on and if you win any money.


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok didnt read thred but why would some one start a post about going to bingo? (Off to the Mecca) i have never bin but i wouldnt start a thred called off to the gala. any way let us know how you get on and if you win any money.


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

I hope you are joking, the word Mecca refers to alot more than just a bingo hall.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok didnt read thred but why would some one start a post about going to bingo? (Off to the Mecca) i have never bin but i wouldnt start a thred called off to the gala. any way let us know how you get on and if you win any money.


OH DEAR, :laugh:

that would be funny tho going all way to vegas to play bingo with jay, dexter and kai


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Have a great time James.

Hope the flight was more confortable than the last!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

hertderg said:


> Thanks for doing this James , it's a great read and loving the pictures.
> 
> Did training at Golds live up to your expectations ?


Yeah definately, it was kind of surreal, easpecially when you have seen it for so long on dvd's and tele. BUT it is like any other gym with your normal guys and girls lifting weights...Badly!!! There was a Chinese fella who was doing side laterals and I honestly thought his arms were going to snap!

Lots of celebs train there and the people are very friendly especially when they know you have come all the way from the UK to train there. It was hilarious yesterday as we were doing lunges near the cardio section and this guy walked straight past Rob and nearly bumped into him whilst he was in mid set. Rob stopped and glared at him and I was cracking up as it was big Lou!

Golds is a lot bigger than I expected it to be but then again the Original Golds was on the adjacent street and A LOT smaller.

Today its Chest and Tri's and then we are going to the Beach to have a walk and go up to Muscle Beach. Then we are driving up the coast to Malibu. I surfed for about 15 years before I got into my bodybuilding and have surfed in many places around the World but never got to Malibu so am really looking forward to it.

One thing that is very sad are the amount of homeless people in LA and Venice. The beach front is literally covered with them. Very sad but at least they wake up to the sight of the Pacific surf every day!

The weather has been cracking, around 75-80 degrees and sunny. The Pacific coast has a nice cooling breeze but get in land the Beverley Hills and Hollywood and the temp was in the mid 80's and quite oppressive.

The hotel is really spacious and comfortable and although its not grand its just fine. Big rooms and more importantly BIG beds, like all US Hotels!!!

Tomorrow we are taking a day off training and heading into Downtown L.A on the way to Vegas as the girls want to check out the older part of the City.

The car is awesome, so much so that no-one else has driven it yet!!! I'll grab a picture of it today, its like a fcukin bus!

Anyway just about to have my protein, oats and raisins then its off to Golds at 7.30am (15.30 UK time) for our morning session.

More pics today to follow


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> Have a great time James.
> 
> Hope the flight was more confortable than the last!


Yes mate, Nic didn't dribble quite as much as big Daz!!!

See you very soon mate.

J


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Have fun man get lots of pictures.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nice pics James... dont be shy with the camera.. be the tourist and snap everything for us!!

I relaly need to stop being lazy in life and get off my a$s and fly over ther efor a Mr O. I have the finance, just too lazy!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like your having a ball mate.

So are you sticking to a specific diet out their haing protein and oats etc?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Iron19 said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I hope you are joking, the word Mecca refers to alot more than just a bingo hall.


oooooooohh......... i see. lol you cock! i was takin the p1ss! you must have never read any of my postes ever! i take the p1ss, thats what i do, its all iv got! if i dnt then id have nothing to say ok!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Little piece on Cutlers talking about this Olympia. What's everyones take on him winning again and taking back the crown?

http://www.muscletech.com/resources/videos/other/2/index.shtml?scid=rss_Jay_2_weeks_out


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

If Jay comes in on point i think he can do it, but he should hang up the trunks after that.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Willie said:


> If Jay comes in on point i think he can do it, but he should hang up the trunks after that.


If he takes it back he'll be the first to win it back. Besides Coleman is older than him and was winning Mr Olympia's up till 40/41 years of age!

Who knows... :confused1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tuesday 22nd Sept.

Up early this morning and hit Golds about 8. Had a great chest and tri's session. Then hit the firehouse for some post workout food after a shake.

We then walked down to Venice Beach front and down to the sea before jumping in the car and heading off to Malibu to catch some surfing and laze around.

On the way back we stopped off on Pacific Ave to take a picture of the original Golds Gym....Awesome.

We have just got back and are now awaiting going out for some food.

My legs are in bits after yesterdays session and know they will be even worse tomorrow on our road trip to Vegas.

As for my diet, its been pretty much spot on except for the steak at least 3 times a day and lots of sweet potato fries!!!!

Here are some pics from today. First is from the beach front and yes someone was in it!!

Second one was a surfer at Malibu and same as third, me with my mate Rob. Fourth is our 4x4 beast parked up at Malibu and the last is outside the original Golds. Excuse all the silly poses but we have to do either typical BBer pointing or thumbs up shots for every one!!

J


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Hey James,

There was a van in the documentry Bigger, Faster, Stronger. Is that the same guy? "I'm living the dream man" that guy? suppose you didnt knock...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Hey James,
> 
> There was a van in the documentry Bigger, Faster, Stronger. Is that the same guy? "I'm living the dream man" that guy? suppose you didnt knock...


yep i remember. he was parked outside the gym in that


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey james glad your haveing a great time buddy....i am flying to New York on Friday for a week so same country but different time frame  have a great time buddy...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

can someone caption this pic?


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> can someone caption this pic?


John - thinking "wish i didn't have those gummy bears last night"

Lee - "Yo, Adrian..... Wheres Mickey?!"

Flex - thinking "humm i wonder if Neil will let me eat that Cheesecake over there?"


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

supercell said:


> My legs are in bits after yesterdays session and know they will be even worse tomorrow on our road trip to Vegas.


What goes around comes around mate hahaa

Hope your enjoying it mate looks like a real pilgrimage! :beer:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> What goes around comes around mate hahaa
> 
> Hope your enjoying it mate looks like a real pilgrimage! :beer:


Lol your so bitter  :tongue:


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

No caption quote, but by the look on lee's face it's like some caterers just walked in with an all you can eat Buffet and a selection of cheesecake for dessert!

Whilst we are on the subject, dont you find it strange most BBuilders love cheesecake! what is it about cheesecake? i know i look forward to my slice each weekend!!! lol!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> can someone caption this pic?


John - did i really leave Paul in charge of the gym.....

Lee - is that really the way to the toilet??

Flex - that guys got a mars bar in his bag mmmmm


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

John - I'm not wearing blue or a hat... I'm never in the cool gang! Waaa!

Lee - Fock me I'm hot in this lot, wait... is that Flex's missus?!

Flex - Who are these guys with weird accents behind me?!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

23rd Sept.

Yesterday we got up and made our way to Muscle Beach after checking out of the hotel. We spent around 1 hour there just wondering around and chilling on the beach and taking a few snaps. After buying even more t shirts we made our way into downtown LA. For those that have never been....DONT BOTHER.

Just like any city to be honest just a whole lot hotter!!!

Anyway after some Mexican food it was off on the road trip to Vegas. 280 miles and around 4.5 hours later we arrived. We stopped off just the once in the middle of the Californian dessert and it was 104 degress.....HOT!!!

By the time we got to Vegas it was only around 92 degress and a lot more comfortable. The club where we are staying is a 10 min walk off the strip called the Blue Green Club and it is incredible. It was built last year and the suites we are in are just amazing. Lovely kitchem, dining roon, lounge, bedroom, 2 bathrooms with bath and 3 showers, aircon, washing machine and dryer, massive fridge freezer, gym, pool, roof terrace etc, the list goes on.

If I ever competed here then this is where I would stay and is only around 3 miles from Flamingo Golds and also 2 miles from Wall mart..........AWESOME.

Last night we did the MGM buffet and I ate so much that Nic was getting worried!! We then took a walk along the strip to the Bellagio fountains. OMG they are just incredible.

After walking for what seemed like hours, we got back and into bed at around 11pm last night. Its now around 7.30am and the meet the Olympians is this evening but before then we are going food shopping and hitting the gym!!

J


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

great pics j 

try the buffet breakfast at treasure island you get **** loads of food


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

DRED said:


> great pics j
> 
> try the buffet breakfast at treasure island you get **** loads of food


Bring back memories of 06 eh Dred.

Great write up James. Glad I'm not the only one who though downtown LA was a dump. :lol:

I'm sure you found the Cheesecake Factory in Caesars Palace? and the old Bell's Center (Las Vegas Outlet Center) great shopping.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Awesome journal James!! Really pleased for you. Thats something I would love to do one day...

Keep up the good write up mate. And enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

PRL said:


> Bring back memories of 06 eh Dred.
> 
> Great write up James. Glad I'm not the only one who though downtown LA was a dump. :lol:
> 
> I'm sure you found the Cheesecake Factory in Caesars Palace? and the old Bell's Center (Las Vegas Outlet Center) great shopping.


your not wrong pete i think vegas 2010 is on the cards :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> can someone caption this pic?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

PRL said:


> Bring back memories of 06 eh Dred.
> 
> Great write up James. Glad I'm not the only one who though downtown LA was a dump. :lol:
> 
> I'm sure you found the Cheesecake Factory in Caesars Palace? and the old Bell's Center (Las Vegas Outlet Center) great shopping.


Hey if its food Pete, I'm all over it like a tramp with a bag of chips. I'll sniff it out tonight.

We smashed back up at Flamingo Road Golds this morning and had a great session. Dorian was there along with Kevin English, Charles Dixon, Charles Glass. Had some pics taken by some U.S bodybuilders.

Just got back from the 'O' press conference. Jay looks proper drawn in the face and Branch got the wheels out. OMFG!!!! SHREDDED!!

The more I see Jay the more I think its his O this year, he definately means business. Very un-talkative and looked fcuked!!!

The meet the Olympians is tonight at 7pm which will be good.

Off to the Gondola's in the Venetian tonight and then we will be hitting another buffet

J


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

supercell said:


> Hey if its food Pete, I'm all over it like a tramp with a bag of chips. I'll sniff it out tonight.
> 
> We smashed back up at Flamingo Road Golds this morning and had a great session. Dorian was there along with Kevin English, Charles Dixon, Charles Glass. Had some pics taken by some U.S bodybuilders.
> 
> ...


:bounce:Its gonna be a fu(k1ng awesome show:bounce:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

L.A is a sh*thole. I remember picking up the hire car and being given a map of where not to go!!!! Shame because along the sea front is a great day out seeing all the weird and wonderfull sights!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

can not belive you have not been before now


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

So the meet the Olympians was last night and it was awesome. Highlights for me was meeting the UK Boys, Flex, Lee and John. They were all buzzing and I thought that Flex looked a lot more relaxed and confident which was great to see. Neils comments were they were looking 'off the fcuking scale!'

I spoke to Gustavo Badell for about 10 minutes and I know that he is going to be ON. Toney Freeman was a cool guy and he is looking massive. Dave Henry said he will hit the stage at around 208lbs as they weighed in on wed night before really carbing.

Jose was really nice and thanked me for the support after the Atlantic City show. He's really down to earth and is totally stacked with muscle. He said he also looks forward to me being up there next year........Haha...somebody else for him to beat!!!

It was a great evening finished up with another buffet and then off to the fountains again. I never tire of them, they are mind blowing!!

Today is the expo and the pre judge for the open. Tomorrow is the 202 pre judge and then the finals in the evening.

Nic and I just got back from a morning swim and jacuzzi which was cool.

here are some pics from last night.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

And some more........


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL at david henry... "Look at the smile on my face... Ear to ear baby"


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Loving this thread..Please keep us updated


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

That picture is funny as Fcuk. We are all feeling the pinch now, it's been a tough road but thats bodybuilding and the real reason we look 'out of it' is we we had to complete some registration forms and were waiting ages for a pen! I am truly humbled by this experience it doesn't seem real and I am enjoying every waking and sleepy moment  back to bed now guys zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Good luck guys! Enjoy it. You've earnt it.

Great journal Mr L


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Awesome thread and pics.

You look totally in awe in every pic man 

The X man looks fcking amazing there and wtf has ben white done to his facial hair!!!

Enjoy the rest of your stay big fella.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Those buffets are lethal!!

The best buffet we found was at The Wynn and was certainly the most popular (prepare to queue). Not the cheapest but a fabulous choice. If you time it so you're 10mins before lunch you get in there in time for brekkie and then can continue and have lunch at the same time but only pay the brekkie price.

Good luck to John and Lee. Shall be glued to my comp waiting for results.

x


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

i find this thread massively inspirational, thanks james. makes you think one day the dream can become reality!!!


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Immense thread. Def think the pics make the place look amazing.

Hopefully get over there one day myself (fingers crossed).


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Class pics. ClassThread. Wish I was there. :cursing:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Here we go guys, just trained and smashed up delts and bi's and now after a quick shower we are off to the Open Pre judge.

Saw the womens prejudge this afternoon and Iris Kyle blew me away. CLEAR winner, absolutely stunning physique and those calves and striated glutes....YEAH BABY!!!!!

Personally I think the expo here is better than the Arnold. All bodybuilding fans instead of normal non bbing people you get in Columbus expo. Plus loads of free stuff. Got about 20 protein slams free and all 45g ones too.

I'll report back later after prejudge and of course yet another buffet. Just shows I have eaten more food than ever but am 2lb lighter; cant get enough of that!!!!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

OK so an update is now in order.

The Open Pre judge I have

1. Jay

2. Dex

3. Branch

4. Kai

5. Phil

6.Victor

Thats my take on it. We are back off to the finals in around 1 hours time so we will see how my predictions pan out. Jay was ON and deserves to take the title back. If he does this he will be the first man since Arnold I believe (although Franco I think did it too)

The Ms O was a high standard but it was a one women show. Iris Kyle was simply breathtaking. Her muscle bellies and conditioning were just unbelievable. She was a clear clear winner.

The 202 showdown pre judge this morning was absolutely stacked and I mean stacked.

For me the result will be something as follows

1 Henry

2 English

3 Correra

4 Dugdale

5 Flex

6 Ramond

However, standouts for me were Correra and Dugdale. Correra was insane, absolutely insane and if I were judging then he would be champion. Dugdale was at his best ever without a doubt. English was stacked with muscle with very good condition but his shape isn't as pretty as some of the others.

Henry was good and in nice condition but brought nothing new IMO. His back however is insane!!!

Flex looked good and presentation and confidence was excellent. He seemed a little flat in his chest area today and his tan was patchy which was probably what made it appear flatter. He needs to find a tan that sits well on his skin. I also think that he needs to try and get some colour from natural tanning too prior to putting the tan on as both Dugdale and Correra's tans were awesome and both have naturally dark skin.

His back was massively improved and I have to say his standing relaxed pose from the rear p1ssed over Henry and he made Henry look small. Props to Flex for making some tremendous gains over the year in this area. His physique just comes alive when he starts posing. He needs to really fight up there tonight and if he does he could move up a place or two. His most muscular shot was awesome and one of the best up there along with his rear double bicep.

John was his normal shredded self and incredibly vascular front and back. His rear double bi was excellent but just needs more width in the lat spread to take it to the top 6 position. What John must also do is realise what he has achieved this year, its phenominal and I still dont think we have seen john at his best.

Lee was polished as ever, perhaps a little flatter in his back than his Europa outing. His upper body is dripping with muscle and his side shots are insane. He still needs to work on holding his quads as on quite a few shots they looked smooth but when he did tense them they were shredded. His routine was excellent and really showed his physique off to its best. I have both Lee and John in the top 10 and that in itself is just a phenominal result!!!!

All three Brits did the UK proud and Neil also deserves a massive mention as he brought all these guys in this final week. At least he had a shave today cos he looked rough as fcuk at the meet the Olympians LOL.

So physique of the Olympia so far for me was Eduardo Correra out the 202 and the Open.

Most overlooked was Gustavo

Worst conditioning went to Darrem

Best conditioning went to Eduardo

Best comeback went to Jay.

I also supported Del McQueen in the PL today and he pulled 360kgs which was the best lift of the day, so a big well done.

I met lots of the pros over the last 2 days and its been fascinating talking to them all. Below are some pics I have taken over the course of the expo and Olympia.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

And some more.....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

BTW the 'two fingers' pointing sideways is something that Rob and myself decided that we had to try and do in all of the shots after the legend who is Dave Henry helped us perfect it at the 'Meet the Olympians'!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

supercell said:


> BTW the 'two fingers' pointing sideways is something that Rob and myself decided that we had to try and do in all of the shots after the legend who is Dave Henry helped us perfect it at the 'Meet the Olympians'!!!


Was just about to ask that! lol

Great pics james.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

WOW what a finals and my predictions were not too far out. Branch in second and English winning the 202 I just didn't see but hey thanks god I'm not a judge!!

Seeing Jay winning was awesome, not only for him but also for BBing.

The VIP Gala held afterwards was really nice and the food was excellent. They had the annual Flex awards too.

This morning we are off to the Press Conference and seminar with the Olympians and winners.

Its been a great weekend all in all and completely flat out.

Now its time to do some normal stuff but tomorrow morning we are going to be smashing legs up with Neil in Golds, cant wait for the plane flight back on wednesday, that's gonna be uncomfortable!!!!

J


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

did you get a chance to talk to john, lee and flex?....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Has your experience of the USA and bodybuilding and its favourable reception, in contrast to the UK, made you consider a possible move there in the future James?

It seems to be the way to establish yourself to me, Flex being the obvious example.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Great report, bet you cant wait to get up there yourself


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Great journal man, it feels lik me i have been there with your updates  , so happy with jay 1st and branch 2nd,, both worthy winners,

cheers for doing this mate, have a safe trip back


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

RJ68 said:


> did you get a chance to talk to john, lee and flex?....


Yes I spoke to them all and they are all really happy with their results.

Flex's goal was to make top 5 and he did and weighing in at 190lbs this year he still has 12lbs of growing to do before he even makes the limit!!!

He had made improvements and as a bodybuilder that's all you can do from one year to the next. The rest is up to the judges.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Has your experience of the USA and bodybuilding and its favourable reception, in contrast to the UK, made you consider a possible move there in the future James?
> 
> It seems to be the way to establish yourself to me, Flex being the obvious example.


The UK is my home and I have carved out a great career there doing what I love and I would never give that up. Flex is 11 years my junior and has far more talent than I will ever have, so for him the move was a shrewed one plus he also found the love of his life there. Flex works hard, very hard and although he is living the dream he is also carving out his own career in other avenues.

Wherever you train or live, bodybuilding is what it is; hard gut wrenching graft. The last week or so has been a huge eye opener for me especially the politics of it all and how bitter a lot of the pro's have become.

I know my limitations in this sport and have never confessed to being a contender, all I can do is represent the sport and my fans in the best possible way I can and make sure that I conduct myself professionally at all times without comprimising myself and being honest and open about how I see things.

I love the sport for what it is and the feeling it gives me training and dieting. My greatest love is helping others in this sport and passing on some of the knowledge I am acquired over the years.

J


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

didnt you compete against Eduardo at the arnold last year?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

supercell said:


> The UK is my home and I have carved out a great career there doing what I love and I would never give that up. Flex is 11 years my junior and has far more talent than I will ever have, so for him the move was a shrewed one plus he also found the love of his life there. Flex works hard, very hard and although he is living the dream he is also carving out his own career in other avenues.
> 
> Wherever you train or live, bodybuilding is what it is; hard gut wrenching graft. The last week or so has been a huge eye opener for me especially the politics of it all and how bitter a lot of the pro's have become.
> 
> ...


Great post mate. Safe trip home.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

supercell said:


> The UK is my home and I have carved out a great career there doing what I love and I would never give that up. Flex is 11 years my junior and has far more talent than I will ever have, so for him the move was a shrewed one plus he also found the love of his life there. Flex works hard, very hard and although he is living the dream he is also carving out his own career in other avenues.
> 
> Wherever you train or live, bodybuilding is what it is; hard gut wrenching graft. The last week or so has been a huge eye opener for me especially the politics of it all and how bitter a lot of the pro's have become.
> 
> ...


Doing a good job so far. Thanks for the write up and pictures :beer:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Fantastic read and write-up, James.

Kinda' felt I was there with all the detail in your posts.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> didnt you compete against Eduardo at the arnold last year?


Yes he got 1st. He was very good then but now has stepped up a gear to a completely new level. He was awesome here at the 202!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Today was our last day here in Vegas and tomorrow (wed) we start our journey home to England. After a quick stop for an hour in Chicago we are back to Heathrow and landing around 9am BST.

Today Rob and I went to Golds for the final workout of the trip. Our hamstrings were battered from yesterday so we decided foolishly to batter quads, just intime for around 11 hours on a plane!

We had a great session and it also gave me a chance to have a chat with Kevin English about his plans next year and also a quick chat with Flex who was shooting with his wife and Fivos.

This afternoon we went to the Mirage hotel to the Dolphinarium and also to see the big cats. before there was time for a steak in Planet Hollywood and after time for a bit more shopping.

Tonight we are off to the 'top of the world' restaurant at the Stratosphere Hotel for our final meal.

The last 10 days have been absolutely brilliant and now its back to reality and my first job when I get back is to see the guys I'm prepping and get myself up to the final qualifier where I have both Stuart Core and Paul Booth competing.

I go straight from the airport at Heathrow to the Ministry where I have around 8 clients back to back, Im gonna be absolutely knackered!!

Thanks to everyone for tuning in over the last few weeks, its been a holiday I will never ever forget and its fired me up for competing again in 2009.

J


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

8 clients back to back after a long flight!! Your mad lol


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Some would say dedicated but others... Yeah mad lol! Glad you enjoyed it mate.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice reports James, its every bodybuilders dream to go to the Olympia, and see the stars, you help bring that to them.....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm back now in the gym after landing at Heathrow at around 8am this morning.

No time to go home and all that is keeping me from dying of sleep deprivation are stimulants and seeing my guys who have all been working hard for the last 10 days.

This trip was truly inspirational in every sense of the word and once the excitment of the UK's has passed and the smoke has cleared I'll be cracking on with my prep in earnest for next year, which may be the Ironman as there is talk of a 202 class there next year.

Stuart is coming down to see me today and staying with me so I can force feed him for the next 2 days before his show. He sent me some pics yesterday in Vegas and he has made tremendous progress since the Welsh guest spot, and with another 2 weeks until the finals (once he has qualified) he should be ready to do battle.

See you at the Birmingham qualifier or at the UK's in little over 2 weeks time. Best of luck to everyone over the next 2-4 weeks if you are competing.

J


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Quality photos and journal, as usual.


----------

